# Duxford motor show



## Soul boy 68

Anyone on here going to the Duxford motor show at the Impirial war Museum on Sunday April 30th, its the bank holiday weekend? Have you been before?


----------



## goat

We went to this last year with the MX5 owners club. Had a really nice day, weather was lovely, lots of nice cars to look at (good turn out of tvr which me and the good lady rather love) and the museum as well which is a day in itself.


----------



## srhutch

I'll be there. 4th year in a row with Z4-forum.com

If the weathers nice it's a good day out. Nice to meet up with old friends.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I've joined up with the BMW CC GB and it will be my first time attending, I love these kind of events and I saw footage on YouTube of last years event and it looks brilliant, so many lovely cars on display


----------



## baxlin

For me, unfortunately it clashes with the Kit Car show at Stoneleigh.


----------



## muzzer

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've joined up with the BMW CC GB and it will be my first time attending, I love these kind of events and I saw footage on YouTube of last years event and it looks brilliant, so many lovely cars on display


Just down the road from me but i suspect i will be otherwise engaged.


----------



## Soul boy 68

muzzer said:


> Just down the road from me but i suspect i will be otherwise engaged.


What a shame Muzzer, first the AUTO GLYM day, then Waxstock and now this. I swear one day we will meet up at one event, surely?


----------



## Naddy37

10 mins down the road from me. Use to go at least couple times a month.

Great day out. For those not been before, if it's hot, it's bloody hot at Duxford. Equally, if it's windy, it's bloody windy at Duxford!

With it being a BH weekend, no doubt there will be a few practice displays too.


----------



## Dunc2610

Naddy37 said:


> 10 mins down the road from me. Use to go at least couple times a month.
> 
> Great day out. For those not been before, if it's hot, it's bloody hot at Duxford. Equally, if it's windy, it's bloody windy at Duxford!
> 
> With it being a BH weekend, no doubt there will be a few practice displays too.


I live in Duxford, haven't been since I was 16 and did work experience. Might have to pop up there!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Naddy37 said:


> 10 mins down the road from me. Use to go at least couple times a month.
> 
> Great day out. For those not been before, if it's hot, it's bloody hot at Duxford. Equally, if it's windy, it's bloody windy at Duxford!
> 
> With it being a BH weekend, no doubt there will be a few practice displays too.


Let me guess, if it's rain then it's err........ wet


----------



## dchapman88

Can't seem to find a huge amount of info about it, but am quite interested. 
What time does it officially open on the day? And are there any special things happening on the day? 
Just wondering as I have two kids who could come along but would prob be easily bored....


----------



## Naddy37

Soul boy 68 said:


> Let me guess, if it's rain then it's err........ wet


:lol:correct. If you get stuck between a downpour at Duxford, you get soaked unless you sprint for one of the hangers.


----------



## Naddy37

Museum opens 10am, but, being a car show day you're obviously let in early via a different entrance, which is normally the 'Royston' end of the airfield.

As others have said, lots to do. Airspace, which is the huge hanger by the M11, Landwarfare hall, Conservation hanger, hanger where the Fighter Collection are based as well.

Put a pair of decent walking shoes on!!


----------

